# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Hardware Solutions  الوكلاء المعتمدين  لدىMobile Hardware Solutions

## oarzazatefon

الوكلاء المعتمدين  لدىMobile Hardware Solutions   *         Prices of subscriptions أسعار الإشتراكات*   *Silver (20 $):9 Months/1 Device فضي*  *Gold 35 $): 18 Months/2 Devices ذهبي *   *VIP 52 $):15 Months/3 Devices  بلاتينيوم*  *Business 87$) :15 Months/Whatsapp Support/3 Devices بيزنس*  *جميع دول العالم يمكنك دفع الاشتراك عبر الباي بال(إرسال كـ هدية /إرسال للأصدقاء والعائلة) :tarekali84@gmail.com*  *For all the countries of the world you can pay the subscription via*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *My Account Bank details:*  *Name: T T ALI*  *Sort code : 20-25-69 /Account no: 93983315*    **After Send Money and register in web site*  *Send photo for transfer and user name for activate account*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *       Authorized Agents  الوكلاء المعتمدين*     *              Italy*   *Michele Grifa*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *              UAE*   *Rawad Alsharani رواد الشعراني*  *Dubai- Next to Metro station Al Rigga*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *         India*  *Nagireddy Maheswara Reddy*  *Facbbook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *state : Andhara Pradesh*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *    Greece*  *Abdo Alkhalil*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *         Lebanonلبنان*   *Beirut بيروت -جونية*  *Ghiyath Altrabishi غياث الطرابيشي*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * المركز الفني الإحترافي - محمد بركو ( أبو حسن)*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *North Lebanon شمال لبنان*   *Amir Almnshf أمير المنشف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *      Syria سوريا*  *Damascus دمشق*  *Khaled Almoubaed   خالد المبيِّض  K Tel*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *AlMohtaref Cnter  أحمد فرّاس -مركز المحترف -برج دمشق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *HOMSحمص*  *Yael Najeeb Abbas يائل نجيب عباس*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Edlib إدلب*  *Mohammad albiek محمد البيك*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Aleppo حلب*  *Mahmoud Alyousif محمود اليوسف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Hossain Shikh Mohamad حسين شيخ محمد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Phone Number:+963933150779â€¬*    *Aleppo&Idlib countrysideريف حلب وإدلب الشمالي*  *مركز كنجو للإتصالات:محمد كنجو*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *       Egypt مصر*     *Hassan Henry حسن هنري-أكاديمية الملوك تيم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *وليد الخراشي-أكاديميه الخراشي للتدريب وصيانه المحمول*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Abo alzahra تامر أبو الزهراء*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Omar Manie مركز يلا موبايل - عمر منيع*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *                    United Kingdom                 *     *راتب عبار Rateb Abbar*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *            Joradan الأردن*     *Amman عمّان*  *Mohammed Ameen Alkhateeb أبو ربيع الخطيب*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Irbid إربد*   *Ali ALAlassil علي الأصيل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *  Turkey تركيا*    *استنبول Istanbul*  *محمود بسمار Mahmoud besmar*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Kayseri/ Izmir/ قيصيري/إزمير*  *ضياء عبد العال Diaa Abdel Aal*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *kahraman marash*  *Usama Bashirأسامة بشير*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Kocaeli (izmit)*  *Mohammet Imail محمد إسماعيل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Mersin مرسـين*  *بدر الدين النجار Bader aldeen najjar*  *NTC-Fastunlocker*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ADANA   أضنة*  *Muhammed Abo Arab  محمد أبو عرب*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *HATAY ISKENDERUN إسكندرون*  *Huseen Alkhalel م.حسين الخليل*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *                Germany *     *Berlin برلين*   *Abdallah ElNaboulsi عبدالله النابلسي*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Wuppertalفوبرتال*  *Haçî Khoderحجي خضر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Viersen فيرسين*  *حسين دقو Houssain Dakou*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *             IRAQ العراق*    *Mohamed Ali Sharhanمحمدعلي شرهان*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *___________________________________________________________________________*  *           Moroco المغرب*    *لايوجد حالياً وكيل في المغرب (لمن يرغب بالوكالة التواصل على رقم الإدارة* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *           Algeria الجزائر*   *Acil Server سيرفر الأصيل*  *address:Cite 20 août 55 el eulma*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * Bachir GSMسوايب بشير*   *address:ولاية ميلة-فرجيوة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * MyUnlockShop - KhaledGsm*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *          Yemen اليمن*  *فهمي خميس  بن غودل*  *محل سوبر تك موبايل--محافظة حضرموت*  *مديريه القطن / العقاد / السوق العام*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *               Sudan السوادن*  *علاء البكري / مجد الشعشاع*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *          Palastine فلسطين*     *Altera الطيرة-المثلث*  *Adham Samara أدهم سمارة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الضفة الغربية*  *تركي شريم - التركي للإتصالات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *                   Tunisya تونس*     *Mohamed ALnefzi محمد النفزي*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *                 KSA السعودية*     *Ahmad Saad أحمد سعد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *       Libya ليبيا *     *المنطقة الشرقية*  *Mohammad Aliمحمد علي*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * المنطقة الغربية*  *emhemmed erhoume إمحمد إرحومه*  *مجموعة الفريد للهاتف المحمول وكمالياته*  *العنوان:- مصراتة_شارع سناء المحيدلي مقابل فندق البركة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *المنطقة الجنوبية*  *ناجي محمد صالح Naji Saleh*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Benghazi بنغازي*  *Mohammed Aljroshy محمد الجروشي*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *                             Ukraine/ Russia / Belarus                  *     *Rostyslav Hadupiak*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *    Iran اغŒران*     *محمد محمدغŒ Mohammad Mohammad*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Aghil Rahrovani عقيل رهروفاني*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *  Netherland هولندا*     *عامر الشامي Amer Alshami*  *Arnhem City مدينة آرنهيم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *   Oman سلطنة عمان*   *Ahmad Saad أحمد سعد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *___________________________________________________________________________*  * Austria النمسا*   *Sleman Simo-Vienna سليمان سيمو-فيينا*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *___________________________________________________________________________*  *         GEM-FLASH Server Worldwide*  *سيرفر الجيم فلاش*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *___________________________________________________________________________*  *Agents are required for the rest of the worldمطلوب وكلاء لباقي دول العالم*

----------

